# Why take creatine w/ Anavar?



## Slater7 (Jun 11, 2012)

During my research on var lots of people stack it with creatine (higher than normal creatine dose as well) I'm just wondering why this is?

I was going to come off creatine during my cycle (I aready take it) then go back on it fresh to get its extra pump in the gym while I'm in a somewhat catabolic state from the var cycle, but everyone is shouting to stack them.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I started creatine halfway through an anavar cycle, and it really gave it a kick up the ****.

Something to do with the way anavar works, and ATP synthesis. I can vouch for it, there's no doubt in my mind that creatine turbocharges anavar.

I used Creatine ethyl ester, because it doesn't give me gut rot like the monohydrate. Monohydrate attracts water into the gut by osmosis, and in conjunction with whey protein, gives you the worst bouts of farting known to man.And they smell like when you forget to empty your protein shaker.

CEE has a bitter taste so its usually in tablet form, but it doesn't require a loading phase, and you only need a few grams a day.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I started creatine halfway through an anavar cycle, and it really gave it a kick up the ****.
> 
> Something to do with the way anavar works, and ATP synthesis. I can vouch for it, there's no doubt in my mind that creatine turbocharges anavar.
> 
> ...


mono doesnt require loading either. and CEE is a hugely inferior form of creatine. been shown repeatedly to be significantly inferior.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

i did a 12 week anavar cycle, i stopped taking creatine half way through, i just did'nt see what the point of it was, and did'nt notice any difference when i was taking it and not taking it.

but now im off cycle, i am back on the creatine again, and im glad i did leave it off for 6 weeks, as my strength seems to of gone up abit more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

I posted about this a week or so ago. There is evidence to suggest running any form of AAS can dramatically increase creatine uptake. Going by what I have read lately I am goin to run creatine year round from now on anyway whether on a cycle or not


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd like to bump this to see what people's views are.

I'm starting a var cycle in a few weeks and wanted more information on how/if creatine works better with it

Rob


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

AAS increases the effectiveness of creatine.


----------

